
Facebook change prevents AdBlock users from seeing messages - xwowsersx
https://grasswire.com/story/147/Facebook-Adblock
======
jlgaddis
I use uBlock Origin and noticed this about an hour ago (Chrome 45.0.2454.93 on
OS X 10.10.5). Turned uBlock off, refreshed, messages loaded fine. It does
appear to be fixed now so probably just a bug.

------
PopeOfNope
If this is true, I'm ecstatic. This isn't a war advertisers can win and any
service taking this approach to keep its ad revenue will go down with it.

Then again, this could just as easily be by accident. I've seen poorly coded
pages lose entire features because they block on ad loads and it gets
overlooked because not all engineers run ad blockers on their dev machines.

